# Natural Coloring of soap



## Sondra

http://www.mullerslanefarm.com/soapcolors.html


----------



## Kalne

I like that site and had it bookmarked. Also check http://crafty.dyskolus.com/Cosmetics.html - click on the natural colorants chart, they have pictures too!


----------



## Narrow Chance

I like this site.. have used a few.
(Where I got the idea to use alfalfa in my 'Cowgirl' soap.)

http://candleandsoap.about.com/od/soapmakingbasics/a/natcolors.htm


----------

